# Huffy Radio Bike vs. Customliner



## tesch (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm new to the hobby and was wondering what the main differences are between The Huffy Radio Bike and Customliner are. Most of the parts seem to be the same. Are the parts interchangeable? See attached pics. 

Customliner - http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle214/picture751
Radio Bike - http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle131/picture367

If that is correct. Are the only differences:

- Customliner fenders are chrome
- tank & radio/antenna (radio bike tank wraps top and middle bar. Customliner tank fits inside the two bars.
- color of pedals, grips and seat cover. Radio bike is red. Customliner is black and red/white seat
- power pack box on radio bike
- light lens on radio bike

If I'm way off let me know or if there are other differences it would be great to capture them as well. 

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## jd56 (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is a picture of my custom liner. Painted fenders not chrome.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tesch (Dec 16, 2013)

Is that a later one? I think the earlier ones had chrome. It looks like the rack and light are different as well.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 17, 2013)

The customliners tank was a slim tank that fit inside the bars as the radiobikes wrapped around the frame.  the customliner was their deluxe bike. then there specialty bike was the radiobike. customliners usually had chrome peaked fenders and the rack was the same for the most part but, (didn't have a welded on box)  Here is a picture of both a radiobike and a customliner I have ATM.






Nick.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nick and Darcie have examples of all the good bikes. Nice looking Customliner!!

It appears my 1957 Customliner is just the enameled fender "Deluxe" model. Not the Super Deluxe with the metal round stock tube rear rack. 
But, here are a few 55 catalogs I found.






Here is one with the "Gliding Ride" springer, wrap around tank and tea cup light.










I did find this Huffy Radio Bike drawing from the only advertisement I could find....not that this answers any of your comparison of the 2 bikes questions. And I'm sure you have found these... here's the link I snatched it from

http://www.stevenjohnson.com/bicycleradios/huffy-1955-ad.htm


----------



## tesch (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------

